# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  инструМентал

## WhiteWolf

Мои шедевры http://webfile.ru/folder?id=11938

----------


## Лев

*WhiteWolf*,
 С удовольствием слушаю твои композиции... Классные аранжировки, Гитара звучит вкусно, профессионально - на уровне Бэнсона. С Новым годом и продвижения в творчестве!

----------


## Геннадичь

Живенько!!! :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## overload

*WhiteWolf*,
 Слухай, Волк Белый... если это в натуре твои композиции - я просто преклоняюсь...
Умница парень. Так вкусно...
Мало кто работает настолько точно и самобытно. А я точность люблю в работе.
Ты меня просто, надо сказать, поразил.
Сам музыкант-инструменталист, но так не сделал бы.
И ещё... прописано всё well. Сам сводил?
Заполучить бы эту штуку да качеством получше... плывёт всё, не та степень сжатия...

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*WhiteWolf*,
 Очень неплохо! :Ok: :wink: Уровень громкости подозрительно почему то низкий, а так ничего.

----------


## overload

Скорее всего, Кость, сделано так для того, чтобы композишены с Нета не 3,14здили.

----------


## Женя басист

Красавчик! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## WhiteWolf

я всё сказал!

----------


## Лев

> я всё сказал!


Там, где кончаются слова, начинается музыка...:smile:
Тебя с праздниками и успехов  в творчестве!

----------


## VAD

5-11
Достойно!
Единственное, Игорь про сведение сказал well. Немного не соглашусь... Задний план пустовато звучит... я думаю ты понял о чем я?

----------


## Portnov

Присоединяюсь ко всем положительным коментариям, классно настололько, что совсем непонятно, как появляются на экранах всякого уровня бездари и люди не могут слушать по настоящему хорошую, грамотно и виртуозно исполненную музыку

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Суппер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## мусяня

*WhiteWolf*,
 отлично! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------

